# Tamper resistant receptacles required in dwelling units



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is another 2008 NEC change that seems to be going to make it:



> *
> 406.11 Tamper Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.​*In all areas specified in 210.52, all 125-volt, 15- and 20-
> ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper resistant receptacles.​




This is another requirement that I don't agree with. 

Chris​


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

next thing ya know, we will have to apply for "hot work" permits to plug in an appliance...
... or maybe just wear PPE


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Things are going a BIT too far in my NOT so humble opinion!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From a civil liberties standpoint, I don't like it. From a business standpoint, I'm excited. I'm torn, I guess you could say.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

Guess that's easier then just teaching your kids not to put a paperclip in the receptcles?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

K&R said:


> Guess that's easier then just teaching your kids not to put a paperclip in the receptcles?


:thumbsup: Yeah, what's up with that, anyhow? I can see this going over like a lead balloon in a retirement community. How do grown adults benefit from tamper resistant receptacles?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> How do grown adults benefit from tamper resistant receptacles?


It become an exercise in futility, just like tring to open a tamper resistant pill bottle 

There was an interesting comment made by a member of the CMP that reviewed this requirement, who basically said that it was very hard to plug into these receptacles, and he had concerns for the elderly being able to plug into these receptacles.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The P&S tamper resistant recs were on counter display at my one supply house a couple of years ago. They worked pretty slick. Just expensive, is all.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

So how does a tamper resist recep work? Do you start the plug then slide it over to finish pushing it in? Or is it like a two handed explosion proof setup?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> So how does a tamper resist recep work? Do you start the plug then slide it over to finish pushing it in? Or is it like a two handed explosion proof setup?


The model I saw had a shutter inside each prong opening. It took pressure on both shutters, with the prongs of the plug, to get the shutters to open. You can't stick something, like a paperclip, in one slot only. The shutter won't open.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I did a whole house with them once. The customer wanted them. 
They were expensive and hard to find.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> They were expensive and hard to find.


Do you remember about what they ran? About 8 bucks a pop sticks in my head for some reason.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

well i willbe     !!!!!!!!!!!!!{ sorry for my bad mouth here but this is very typical a frenchman do swear very good on this one } so please excuse me on this one 


"' 406.11 Tamper Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.​In all areas specified in 210.52, all 125-volt, 15- and 20-
ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper resistant receptacles. ""


Dang sound like what the UK done with some of their resdentail repecales as well 

Merci , Marc​


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I appreciate your heart felt feelings Marc.

And I also regret the day when I will have to have these silly receps in my own home. Although I haven't seen or heard of a child hurting themselves with a receptacle(there's always more interesting things to do), I would be all for keeping a child from getting hurt.

The part that chaps me is that it's dictated by government for people to do their own responsibilty of parenting.


----------

